# Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win one of two pair of Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speakers*



























​

*AxiomAudio and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give two lucky members the opportunity to win Axiom's most versatile and compact stereo and home theater on-wall speakers providing the kind of transparent, neutral, wide-range sound you expect from Axiom, without any of the compromises that plague other on-wall speakers! Both pair are cherry finished.



Qualification period is from _*October 10, 2010 through December 15, 2010*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2010 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held the week after December 15, 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 10 posts in the forums. No Post Padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if word count is met.* *<<<*

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2010 in order to qualify.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! Those are classy looking speakers...and not one but TWO lucky people can win...way to go HTS!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I qualify, and yes I _could_ give an American address, but I don't quite get why a Canadian company can't ship to Canada lol...seems sort of counterproductive to me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The speakers are sitting in a box at my office and I am in Alabama, USA, not Canada... :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

_Another_ awesome giveaway, wow, thanks Sonny.  Ill make sure to enter on the 10th along with the emotiva giveaway, but Im curious why youre posting these giveaways then not allowing entry till the 10th? Ive read the complicated eligibility requirements several times but cant figure out the significance of the 10th, or is there one? Im long-winded in my posts so Im pretty sure Ill qualify. :huh: Jus curious, thanks again.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is simply when it starts... just a date drawn out of mid air... :huh: We usually have a qualification period and announce the giveaways a few days prior to that period. Not sure why it has been done that way... probably not a really good reason for it... just been doing it that way.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Ill make sure to enter on the 10th along with the emotiva giveaway, but Im curious why youre posting these giveaways then not allowing entry till the 10th?


Don't question the methods of the HTS Gods...now kneel and pray that you qualify and win! :rofl:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

These give aways are out of control.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just wait until you see what is coming up next... amazing! Some folks are going to be truly upset because they did not post more.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You guys seem to have an unlimited supply of goodies. I think I could provide a loving home for a pair of Axioms. 
Keep up the good work !


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great looking speakers. Are they meant to be mains? How do you think they would do as surrounds? Another great giveaway by the Shack......:T:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Axiom claims you can make a surround system out of them, which I am sure they would work fine with a sub.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Two great giveaways going on at the same time!


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW, looks great!! what an exciting time to join. Glad I stumbled into you all, there has been so much help and support and I would really like to thank you all. The contests don't hurt either :bigsmile:


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

I appreciate HTS and Axiom for the generosity. I didn't have enough posts for the last giveaway, but still appreciated the willingness to help other out. :T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Sonnie and all HT gurus for this giveaway.
I am definitely qualified for this great speaker prize, so enter me in.


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Great giveaways on the last few months!!! Home Theater Shack rocks!!!!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet speakers.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Sonnie, Nice giveaways lately from the shack. It looks like the community is doing very well. That's fantastic. I've got some Axiom QS8 surrounds, which I love. I'm qualified and I'll try to win some of these on walls to go with 'em.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been looking at these for some time so this giveaway is a great idea. One thing that is appealing to me is the low profile mounting configuration. Can we get some impressions of performance from current owners? I'm curious about whether the small enclosure ends up being a compromise.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Man, the giveaways are really ramping up lately! These look like a great addition to anyone's theatre, and as tempted as I am to check my qualifications, I think I'm going to try the in-wall route for my next theatre. Good luck to everyone, and let the killer contests continue!


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

Once again, another great give away. Hope to get lucky on this one for my new home theater. I have 5.1 set (entry level - to be replaced in future), but want to add 2 more speakers for 7.1. Who knows I may get a whole new set of 5 speakers - if I win this one and it sounds better than my current ones!


----------



## jhunt21 (Jul 23, 2009)

I own the axiom epic 60 500 system and I really like it. I would love to add to my collection. I have the m3's in another room, but it is kinda dangerous for my two year old. He'll stand up right underneath the small shelves that I put them on and BONK!!! He can also push them off by accident. I sure wouldn't mind having these to take care of that problem especially with another one due at the end of this month.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I gotta agree, Sonnie, these giveaways are awesome. Cheers, and thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

This is another amazing giveaway. I'm amazed that they can keep so many of these comming, and they are all great stuff! Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the great give-aways! my fingers will remained crossed.


----------



## HTNut42 (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow I don't think I've ever seen a better site for information, and LOTS of give aways! I'm quallified so I would like to be entered please, and I also feel bad for not posting more so I will definitely do so in hopes I may be able to lend a few helpfull words! :bigsmile:


----------



## audiohazzard (Oct 25, 2010)

All I have to say is WOW!!!! I have some great things from Axiom M3's, I hope I'm the lucky winner :neener:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'm in.

I have 7 Axiom's in my HT currently and would love some more for the living room system.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe I am now qualified. Thanks!


----------



## jjevans74 (Aug 5, 2010)

I believe I am qualified and would LOVE to be entered...


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Please enter me in the Axiom giveaway- thanks!

Wait a minute! This thread isn't for qualifiying, it's HERE!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*We have winners!*


Congratulations to *Jason1976* and *dougc*!


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> *We have winners!*
> 
> 
> Congratulations to *Jason1976* and *dougc*!


Thank you! :sn:


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

*OOH-RAH!*







for the Winners!!!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats Guys.


----------

